# 125g substrate question



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a 125g (6' long) sitting idle that I'm getting ready to fire up. What's the latest and greatest substrate choice. Money isn't necessarily an issue. I'm looking for something that's going to provide great results. In the past I've used 100% Flourite with good results and I might just do that, but wanted to see what people thought. I've read some of the threads, but seems to be a lot of back and forth on ideas, and maybe that's because a lot of them work.

Tank will be medium to high light, Co2 injected, and I plan on doing EI dosing. I'm not against just using root tabs for the root feeders either. Basically going to be pretty high tech.

Just looking for opinions. I'd prefer to stay away from anything ultra messy, but the soil with a gravel/fluorite type cap did sound interesting. Basically willing to do anything but would like to see good results out of the substrate.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a blend of Eco Complete and Soil Master Select (not available any more) in my 125. These 2 materials have settled out with the EC on the bottom and the SMS on top. 

I like the idea of a heavier material like Flourite or EC to hold the plants. I like the high CEC of the Safe-T-Sorb and related products. But it is tricky to get plants to stay down until they root.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I went with fluorite. I've used it before, and besides the initial mess with rinsing and the first day or two of cloudiness, it's worked for me so decided to stick with it again. Put the Fluorite in tonight and filled tank, filters running, so getting closer!  Exciting getting back into it again!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I also like Fluorite.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I know it's pretty straight forward and maybe too simple for some, but I love it. I do really hate the washing part though. My down stairs tub always takes a beating when I do this. I'd wash it outside, but the 26" snow depth in my back yard says otherwise....


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've been having a lot of success with Florin Volcanit in my tanks lately. It comes in brown and black colors and three grain sizes; 1mm, 3mm, and 5mm to suit whatever your needs are. You can see FV Rio Cafe in my tank journals. FV Rio Escuro is the black.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> I've been having a lot of success with Florin Volcanit in my tanks lately. It comes in brown and black colors and three grain sizes; 1mm, 3mm, and 5mm to suit whatever your needs are. You can see FV Rio Cafe in my tank journals. FV Rio Escuro is the black.


I'll have to keep this in mind. I have space now for two 75g or something else now since my 240g Mbuna acrylic tank decided to water my floor. Epic show last Friday night to say the least!


----------

